# Qt Ese lenguaje que sirve para todo



## Balendorth (Feb 22, 2011)

Hola disculpad si hago perder el tiempo a mas de uno.

No sé si habréis oído hablar del Qt, me han dicho que puede utilizarse para las mismas cosas tipo Visual Basic o Viscual C++, pero que también sirve para teléfonos móviles Android y Nokia. 



 ¿Alguien sabe donde poder encontrar un manual medio decente de Qt o ejemplos?, llevo buscando un rato y no encuentro nada que pueda resultar demasiado útil.

  Gracias


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Balendorth,

Lo estas  buscando para un aparato en especial?


http://www.digitalfanatics.org/projects/qt_tutorial/


----------



## Balendorth (Feb 23, 2011)

Gracias por el aporte Unikfriend. Pues verás en un principio me gustaría ir aprendiendo a hacer programas simples para el propio ordenador, antes de ponerme a probar hacer programitas para el móvil


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 23, 2011)

Pues haber en que resulta con eso de que Nokia y Microsoft 
van formar una alianza, no lo vayan a dejar de lado al QT.
Que IDE estas usando Visual Studio o Eclipse?


----------



## Balendorth (Feb 23, 2011)

Ninguno de los dos, me bajé el Qt creator. ¿Me recomiendas alguno en especial?


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 23, 2011)

Yo baje el Eclipse, pero no me gusto, se me hizo muy pesado para mi compu,
Trato de usar el Visual Studio para todo lo que se pueda, no por que me guste
sino para evitar llenarme de programas.
Yo lo instale QT por que me comentaron que tambien se podia programar el iphone,
pero tenia que hackerlo y ya no le segui. Qt trabaja con OpenGL que es lo que usa el iPhone.


----------



## Balendorth (Feb 24, 2011)

Hola de nuevo.

Ya yo tampoco me pondría a hackear un iphone... pero mi idea feliz es un futuro poder crear mis propias aplicaciones para Android. Mira he encontrado esta web en la que aparece un tutorial para hacer un primer programa, no tiene demasiados contenidos pero lo bueno es que está en español (me da un poco de pereza ver webs en inglés jeje)

http://tuxmaya.wordpress.com/programacion-en-c-y-qt/


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 24, 2011)

Ya se yo tambien tengo un sueño similar;
El futuro llega solo, 
lo importante es echarle ganas en el presente, jijiji
Donde queda el mundo real?

Gracias por el link.
:9


----------



## Balendorth (Feb 24, 2011)

jaja en la mente de cada uno está y mi mente ahora está en una pequeña ciudad española 

De nada.


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 24, 2011)

Pues hay que sacarlo de la mente y empezar a materializarlo,
las mejores cosas de la vida se comparten jijij.


----------

